# Miscellaneous reports on XP-36E, YP-37, P-42 and XP-60



## Mike Williams (Feb 14, 2022)

A couple of loose end Material Division/Wright Field reports that fell through the cracks and were forgotten about:

Memorandum Report on Curtiss XP-36E Airplane, A.C. No. 38-147, September 25, 1939

Memorandum Report on Curtiss YP-37 Airplane, A.C. No. 38-472, March 11, 1940

Memorandum Report on Curtiss YP-37 Airplane, A.C. No. 38-472, June 6, 1939

Memorandum Report on Curtiss P-42 Airplane, A.C. No. 38-4, March 11, 1939

Memorandum Report on Curtiss P-42 Airplane, A.C. No. 38-4, August 12, 1939

Memorandum Report on Curtiss XP-60, A.C. No. 41-19508, May 27, 1942

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

